# Big day if taping



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So I ran my new banjo today and find its very hard to pull the tape out and the tape keeps tearing on me also when I'm half way thru a run it will tear I adjusted the tape roller witch helped a little but I think I had my mud still too thick does anyone have a video showing good consistency mud for a banjo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweendog87 said:


> So I ran my new banjo today and find its very hard to pull the tape out and the tape keeps tearing on me also when I'm half way thru a run it will tear I adjusted the tape roller witch helped a little but I think I had my mud still too thick does anyone have a video showing good consistency mud for a banjo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whip it up just like making pancakes maybe just a little thicker.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The consistency of semen.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> The consistency of semen.


I'm never going to use a banjo without gloves on again


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW3709IV0zQ


Chris is pretty slick with one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siYdyWOK-Fo


Here's Gary with the Homax .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBHZ1DXnL78

Here's Moose Boy !! 


I Myself would have pre-filled those rounded edges on the seams before tape! But..That's my opinion.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, Yeah sween, Thin mud, like thick cream, It has to pour from a bucket.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

That pic I posted of my son covered in mud was tape day on a huge house. I run the banjo, two wipers, and one guy just filling banjos.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

mld said:


> That pic I posted of my son covered in mud was tape day on a huge house. I run the banjo, two wipers, and one guy just filling banjos.


 Seriously? You don't have a gun? Even I had a gun and I'm a hangar.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Seriously? You don't have a gun? Even I had a gun and I'm a hangar.


No wrong way to do It right!:whistling2: Even for a hangar.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I have two Concordes, one mini Concorde, and a DM king taper. Sometimes I just prefer to run angles with a banjo. Fast in, fast out, no equipment breakdown and I can run eight foot angles from the floor.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

2 finishers, butts, flats, then angles. Gun man and wipe down man. Gun man gets a head he stops to help wipe. I used a banjo as a young poor man but had a full set my last 5 years.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweendog87 said:


> So I ran my new banjo today and find its very hard to pull the tape out and the tape keeps tearing on me also when I'm half way thru a run it will tear I adjusted the tape roller witch helped a little but I think I had my mud still too thick does anyone have a video showing good consistency mud for a banjo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If you fill the banjo right up to where things are squeeze tight, it can make it harder to pull tape out till you run out some mud from it.

Bazooka mud is thinned to the point where when you mix it till you get a big bubble pop, the crater sides from the pop lay down right away. Try mixing it closer to that.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will do cheers il thin it a little more and not put as much in I think it just worst for me because I have dislocated my pinky and it pops in and out whilst I run the banjo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siYdyWOK-Fo
> 
> 
> Here's Gary with the Homax .




Moe I think that thing grew out the side of his hand:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> No wrong way to do It right!:whistling2: Even for a hangar.



how about mumbo Jumbo...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Another gauge of consistency is lift the mixer up and see if the mud drips off and if not how much it hangs off.
Just keep thinning it until it works, trial and error has always been my best teacher.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Sweendog87 said:


> So I ran my new banjo today and find its very hard to pull the tape out and the tape keeps tearing on me also when I'm half way thru a run it will tear I adjusted the tape roller witch helped a little but I think I had my mud still too thick does anyone have a video showing good consistency mud for a banjo


You didn't add enough water all that stuff you just said is what happens when your mud is to firm. Sometimes you just have to get off the stilts and add more water if you didn't do it right. I know getting off the stilts and mixing sucks but it isn't worth the effort to power your way through. You get tried to soon and won't be able to hauling ass because of tape tearing, wasting time putting it all back. Just suck it up and try not to mess up mixing next time hah.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rito shel still learning mate will definatly do that next time and not on stilts need a knee reconstruction and very unsteady on left knee and got a family to support so if I go down so do they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Rito shel still learning mate will definatly do that next time and not on stilts need a knee reconstruction and very unsteady on left knee and got a family to support so if I go down so do they
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my leg blew out last summer wore a tenser bandage and its great


----------

